# FREE.... New Brass Release giveaway!



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*Whalens Hooker Releases* will be giving away a….* FREE - 2 or 3 Finger Brass Release* of your choice to the individual that has suggested the final name for our New Brass Release. We are in the final stage and need to determine a name for this release very soon. 

You may suggest your name below or send an email to us at [email protected] with your suggestion.

We will be keeping a current continuing list with all suggestions. In case of a repeated suggestion the first individual with that suggested name will be the winner if that suggested name is determined the winner. Thank you again for all your support and we are very excited to finally answer your request with this *New Brass Release!* 

The final release name and the individual winner will be posted once it has been determined. Thank you again for your many years of support!


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*FREE... New Brass Release giveaway!*

*Whalens Hooker Releases* will be giving away a….* FREE - 2 or 3 Finger Brass Release* of your choice to the individual that has suggested the final name for our New Brass Release. We are in the final stage and need to determine a name for this release very soon. 

You may suggest your name below or send an email to us at [email protected] with your suggestion.

We will be keeping a current continuing list with all suggestions. In case of a repeated suggestion the first individual with that suggested name will be the winner if that suggested name is determined the winner. Thank you again for all your support and we are very excited to finally answer your request with this *New Brass Release!* 

The final release name and the individual winner will be posted once it has been determined. Thank you again for your many years of support!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

"The Midas" or "The Midas Touch"


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Listed my suggestion under your other post but here it is again: "The Midas" or "The Midas Touch"


----------



## Robert321 (Jun 25, 2013)

WHR-2 and WHR-3


----------



## Robert321 (Jun 25, 2013)

Heavy Hooker


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

WHB
Keep it simple, much like the release itself.


----------



## Calichris (Dec 14, 2016)

Brass nuckles 
2 lumps
3 lumps


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Like frog, Whalen Hooker Brass 2 and Whalen Hooker Brass 3. If the pin wheel, Whalen Hooker Brass Pin Wheel 2 and 3


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Extreme Hooker


----------



## N.O.N (Jan 8, 2017)

Sure shot brass 3 finger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

golden hook2 and 3


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

The Whalen Bullseye


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Brass monkey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

He-man

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

Heavy Hitter


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> Brass monkey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has my vote!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

"Brassy Hooker"


----------



## shootahoyt77 (Sep 26, 2014)

The WHR Executor 2 and 3


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

xTickler2 xTickler3


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

300remum said:


> golden hook2 and 3


I like! Or Golden Hooker


----------



## joshdosmil (Dec 11, 2016)

Whalen Top Brass


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Goldfinger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebroughton (Jan 17, 2008)

HWH-2 Heavy weight hooker 2 finger
HWH-3 Heavy weight hooker 3 finger


----------



## joshdosmil (Dec 11, 2016)

I wonder what the target market for this release is, more competitive or hunting ,

Whalen Game Changer or Whalen Competition 

Those releases look pretty sweet, I've never seen anyone with one


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 23, 2004)

how about... *The Hooker Brass Attack*


----------



## mshockey (Nov 24, 2013)

The Brass Kicker


----------



## CarpCommander (Feb 5, 2003)

Fat hooker 
Fat ugly hooker 
Super fat hooker
The funky monkey


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

All American hooker


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

"High dollar hooker"

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hole-n-one

Golddigger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Prho - Prohounced "Pro"; Pro Hooker


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

The Colonel.


----------



## Kyarcher95 (Jul 6, 2016)

The Cure


----------



## Dobbs6 (Jan 15, 2017)

The outlaw


----------



## canuck1056 (Sep 1, 2010)

2 finger and 3 finger brass "Whelan Knockout"


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

turkeygirl said:


> Listed my suggestion under your other post but here it is again: "The Midas" or "The Midas Touch"


Same here..... Mine is Whalen BullsEye


----------



## Bill C (Feb 9, 2008)

The Handzz Hooker


----------



## N.O.N (Jan 8, 2017)

The alpha 3 or 4 finger. Alpha because i think it's the type of brass used. And because alpha meaning you're too dog!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Hooker Brass
Hooker Brass Fling
Hooker Brass Love
Brass Hooker Pickup


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

Brass Monkey

Just saw someone said that 

Brass Knuckles


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Omax2
Omax3


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Since brass is an alloy, I simply like the Whalens Alloy or Hooker Alloy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

KicknBrass

Hooker Double X

Hooker Triple X

Xcount

N the Zone


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blinbom (Oct 27, 2015)

Ol trusty

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

the PRO HOOKER!


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Golden Eagle
Brass Pelican
Heavy Hitter

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Eazy Hooker


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you everyone that has submitted a name so far. I have respect for every other release company. I really would like a name that is not being used in conjunction with any another release. This is why it is difficult to decide on a name. Thank you for racking your brains!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2016)

The Haymaker 2 Finger
The Haymaker 3 Finger


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

BrasS Nailer
Look it up.:wink:


----------



## smokinaceier (Jan 26, 2016)

Center Punch


----------



## lawyer1333 (Nov 5, 2014)

2 finger Heavy D
3 finger Heavy DOUBLE D


----------



## K9popo76 (Aug 9, 2016)

The Anchor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Motive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

Brass Trust


----------



## Bad-_-Tom (May 30, 2015)

The Ahab


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Supernatural 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## R1STEER (Feb 12, 2009)

Whalens Escort
or
Whalens Companion 

A class above, worth the extra coin.


----------



## Wishunt (Jun 25, 2016)

Just a Hooker


----------



## tommygoodtimes (Aug 28, 2016)

Brass Moby

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinaceier (Jan 26, 2016)

X Eater


----------



## Katera25 (Oct 30, 2016)

Knuckle Duster


----------



## mathalon803 (Jan 8, 2017)

Heavy handed


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The shocker


----------



## wolfseason (Nov 9, 2006)

Brass tacks

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Whalen Jennings ! I had to ! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

The Whalen Line Drive 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayman109 (Nov 6, 2006)

Origin


----------



## Katera25 (Oct 30, 2016)

Classic
Rebel
The duke


----------



## Lm546 (Jan 3, 2017)

gamesticker said:


> The shocker


I was going to suggest the shocker 2 finger and shocker 3 finger! You beat me to it!


----------



## onedawg69 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hooker "Heaven II" and "Heaven III"


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Whalens Heavy Hand, the Xpuncher 
Heavy Hands. Used to describe someone who punches very hard i.e heavy handed release that punches X's.


----------



## 419donny (Jun 22, 2008)

The Stinger


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Whelen XX and XXX


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Goldenboy


----------



## hoytum (May 27, 2005)

brass tack driver


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

R1STEER said:


> Whalens Escort
> or
> Whalens Companion
> 
> A class above, worth the extra coin.


That's awesome


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Golden valley


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Golden anchor ⚓


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Golden hook


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Gold rush


----------



## Michshooter (Feb 21, 2016)

Whalen X's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

Whalens Heavy Slip 2 or Whalens Heavy Slip 3


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Golden ring 2-3


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

iceman14 said:


> Brass monkey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beat me to it. It would be a good name


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Whalens Hooker "The Brass Tax"


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

The High Class Hooker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you again for all your suggestions. There are some pretty good names so far. I know there will be more. Please keep submitting them. 

All emails sent to us with your suggested name entry will be saved in our Contest folder file until the winning name has been selected.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Whalens heavyweight 
Whalens HD (heavy duty)
Whalens Xpunisher 
Whalens Heavy hook


----------



## bally (Jan 7, 2011)

Brass Knocker


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Snag 

Snagger


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

HOOKER MAN said:


> Thank you again for all your suggestions. There are some pretty good names so far. I know there will be more. Please keep submitting them.
> 
> All emails sent to us with your suggested name entry will be saved in our Contest folder file until the winning name has been selected.


Curious to hear what you are liking so far. Might help others choose their direction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spalding756 (Jan 17, 2013)

Double hump
Triple hump




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doug (Oct 10, 2002)

BARhook-2
BARhook-3

Brass Archery Release 2-3


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

The Hookup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Brass Hole


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Top Brass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikelew87 (Dec 15, 2016)

Golden hooker
Pro brass
Brass hooker
Brass dream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

Night out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

Lights out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
The little Hooker :grin:


----------



## sumkyaka (Oct 13, 2012)

Whalens Brass Flute

(Brass Flute is slang similar to Hooker... just on the other side of the pond from me... )


----------



## -smurf- (Jun 10, 2016)

Infectious


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

Brass slam


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

Hbx


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Outclass the competition with our new First Class Brass.
Available in 2 and 3 finger models.
Sizes 7/8'' and 1'' :first:


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Half fast brass. :teeth:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

"Whalen's Brass Harpoon Hooker"
thanks
Doc


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

"Whalen's Smoothe as Brass"


----------



## cmb83064 (May 6, 2016)

The Brass Haymaker
The Golden Haymaker
Haymaker
The Equalizer
The Golden Equalizer
The Brass Equalizer


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

WBH

Gold hustler
Golden hustler
Brass hustler

Gold pick
Gold spike
Brass spike
Golden spike

Brass reaper 
Golden reaper


----------



## krwunlv (Jan 18, 2017)

CuZn - Why? Brass is made up of copper and zinc. The Copper Elemental symbol is Cu while Zinc is Zn so together it sounds Susan a proper woman's name. - Ken


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Yellow fever
Talon
Yellow talon
Brass talon
Gold talon
Golden engine
Brass engine


Thank god for the night shift lol


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Heavy hustler
Gold ripper
Golden slinger
Sky hook


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Just call it the Trump Series, cause it takes brass to grab a hooker.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

"Golden Child"


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

x-changer


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

''Whalen Hooker release aids are making waves with their all new Brass Pro-Peller.''


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Focus
Brass focus
Brass tension 
Heavy metal


----------



## TEMPEST (Oct 22, 2016)

How about " Tier 1" ?


----------



## koop3700 (Nov 5, 2016)

-Whalens "HAMMER"
-BRASS HAMMER
-TOUCH


----------



## sconfer100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hooker Alloy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Gold Digger


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
The I-deal Hooker :grin:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Sugar Daddy or Sugadaddy


----------



## ctm23 (Jan 28, 2010)

The talon


----------



## toypar (Feb 7, 2008)

The Golden Eagle


----------



## superdiablo (Feb 7, 2003)

Brass Magic

A-brass-ator

Brass Blaster

Brass Heaven


----------



## tkhoyt (Sep 29, 2014)

Whalen Winner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

The brass ring

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Brass deuce and brass deuce +1


----------



## Narf (Nov 2, 2009)

The gold standard
The golden standard 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dakota09 (Aug 23, 2014)

The Madame!!
Or
The Pimp!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech440 (May 12, 2010)

X-ecutioner


----------



## bowtech440 (May 12, 2010)

HighRoller


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Brass monkey


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Whoops. Didnt read good enough. Already taken


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The stud


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you again for all your suggestions up to this post. There are some pretty good ones! I have a list started but please keep the names going. It is sure tough to pick a name that is not similar to any other company.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Hefty hooker

HookerX

Heavy2 and Heavy3

RollerX

Heavy Tension


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

whalen precious. (The definition of precious seems to fit well..... affectedly or excessively refined, or nice)


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Whalens Hooker Mag / Hooker Magnum


----------



## TEMPEST (Oct 22, 2016)

Whalen WinningStorm


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The mojo


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The rattler
The tattoo


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The rattler
The tattoo
The token


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Regal


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Whalens Encounter

Whalens Vice Squad

Whalens 2-bit and 3-bit hookers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tree_ghost (Feb 28, 2015)

Whalens "Golden Girl" (2finger)
Whalens "Ménage a Trois" (3finger)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narf (Nov 2, 2009)

The mack
The strumpet 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

I quit, it's not like I need one.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Frogg Gigger Yes.... you do have a few. BUT....It sure would be great for you to win a FREE one. A shinny brass one would be look great in the center


----------



## TEMPEST (Oct 22, 2016)

Whalen WinStreak


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Uber Brass.


----------



## TEMPEST (Oct 22, 2016)

x-whoopers


----------



## 5shifter (Feb 2, 2011)

X Count
Lights Out
Action
Big Bore
Swag or Swagger


----------



## 5shifter (Feb 2, 2011)

Scratch lights out, I should've searched the thread before I posted..who knows on the others lol


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

The Orbit


----------



## N.O.N (Jan 8, 2017)

HOOKER MAN said:


> Thank you again for all your suggestions up to this post. There are some pretty good ones! I have a list started but please keep the names going. It is sure tough to pick a name that is not similar to any other company.


Mach 3 and Mach 4. 
Alpha or alpha dog 3 and 4 finger 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vault13 (Jan 12, 2017)

Whalens Aura
Whalens Auric


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Katera25 (Oct 30, 2016)

Whalens Double Whammy
Whalens Triple Whammy


----------



## vault13 (Jan 12, 2017)

Aureate


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The Medal
The dream
The G spot
The key
The heater
The secret
The whistle
The thrive
The thirst
The blitz
The fade


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Did I mention I'm really trying here?


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

It may be easier to just buy one!! Lol


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Perfectus.
Aureus.
Bellus.
Factum.
Regius.


----------



## Bryan.d (Jan 3, 2015)

Big Shot Hooker 

Big Wheel Hooker

Heavyweight Hooker

Kingpin Hooker

Nocked-up Hooker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Whalen heavy hooker.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

X mark and X spot for the three finger.


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Big O


----------



## Orwick25 (Dec 12, 2016)

Triton ,icon, or recon


----------



## Orwick25 (Dec 12, 2016)

Axiom


----------



## Orwick25 (Dec 12, 2016)

Millennium 
Factor
Gravity
Stalker
Banche
Nemesis


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Mistress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Golden Child
Brass Renegade
Brass Claw
Hookers Delight


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Classic hooker

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Whalen brass
Whalen heavy hooker


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## River (Nov 21, 2002)

Whalen Ex
Whalen Judge (2 finger)
Whalen Jury (3 finger)


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Heathen
Infidel 
Stigma


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Finesse
Grace
The will


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Show stopper


----------



## TEMPEST (Oct 22, 2016)

Gamemaster


----------



## BIGGSCOTT1001 (Apr 16, 2016)

Brass Monkey


----------



## BIGGSCOTT1001 (Apr 16, 2016)

Escort


----------



## zachvu (Jun 16, 2015)

Gaff


----------



## tree_ghost (Feb 28, 2015)

Double Trouble

Triple Threat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree_ghost (Feb 28, 2015)

Showgirl 2

Showgirl 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSE 2374 (Dec 15, 2013)

Triple X Hooker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebulwark (Jan 23, 2017)

Crab claw 2

Crab claw 3

Infinity 2 & 3

Paradigm

Paradox

Solar 2 & 3

Lunar 2 & 3

Vector

Raster

Kapow




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebulwark (Jan 23, 2017)

Longhorn

Spike




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burger (Sep 18, 2003)

The X Hammer


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Brass Trump 2&3..
Brass Patriot...
Brass Falcon....


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

I am trying to keep it narrowed down to 5 names. I have replaced some names with another that has been submitted after a previous name. I am trying not to pick a name similar to one already used in the industry is tough. Thank you again for all the suggested names as my deadline is getting closer.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Heavy Gold


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

Heavy shot
Double B
Triple B
Fast Money
Heavy Hauler
Heavy Heater





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
How long do think.
Before choosing a name. [ Later


----------



## NY_Whitetail (Dec 16, 2014)

Brass Harlot


----------



## thall (Jan 6, 2006)

Brass Pinwheel

Gold Pinwheel


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The babe
The soul
The lucky B
The epitome
The java


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

When your done please post the top 5


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Pressure cooker
Looker
One eyed looker
Arbour
Axel
Brass Battalion 
Bent metal 
Holden
Free flow 
Flux
Thirty-two (32)
Twenty three (23)
Vice
Rotate
Rotor
U-joint
Big spin
Clean break


----------



## thebulwark (Jan 23, 2017)

Whalens whale tail

Sticker

Yooper

Wolverine

Carnivore

Gulo

Predator

Glutton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5shifter (Feb 2, 2011)

Go with a flashback to the Roman times

Apollo
Gladiator
Gladius
Javelin
Arcus
Eros
Artemis


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The dispatch
The fortune
The focus
The Duke
The heir


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The Xclusive
The X zone
The X-ray
The Xmark


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The contact
The Xfib
The Xcardia


----------



## COhuntingguide (Jan 12, 2017)

Center Punch...

enough said.


----------



## bgreenlee (Sep 16, 2014)

2 Fingers Deep and 3 Fingers Deep


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
The Strapless one. :grin: { Later


----------



## Tkid1221 (Jun 9, 2015)

The one.


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Missing pages of posts on AT... shocker


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Where did the the other pages go? I am pretty sure this post was into the 9th page last time I checked. Anybody out there to help. Thank you!!!!


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Pressure cooker 
Looker 
One eyed looker 
Arbour 
Axel 
Brass Battalion 
Bent metal 
Holden 
Free flow 
Flux


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Posts keep disappearing


----------



## tommygoodtimes (Aug 28, 2016)

I've noticed the website is acting strange this week. Yet everything is normal through the Tapatalk app on my phone.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Whalen Hero
Gambit
Omega


----------



## Narf (Nov 2, 2009)

Whalens Heifer 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inked73 (Dec 13, 2012)

Midas


----------



## BearableBower (Jul 7, 2016)

2 Finger: Moby 2 
3 Finger: Moby 3


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Bryan.d said:


> Nocked-up Hooker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's a dandy


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Flight 2
Flight 3


----------



## Tim Snyder (Jan 22, 2011)

the brass hooker


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes there have been some issues with this post. The AT people are aware of this. They work really hard to keep all of AT up and running smooth. I can only imagine the task this may be. I personally appreciate all their hard dedicated work they do to keep all of us happy. Patients are a virtue.... THANK YOU!


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

"Let gO"


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

HOOKER MAN said:


> Yes there have been some issues with this post. The AT people are aware of this. They work really hard to keep all of AT up and running smooth. I can only imagine the task this may be. I personally appreciate all their hard dedicated work they do to keep all of us happy. Patients are a virtue.... THANK YOU!


Seems good now


----------



## vault13 (Jan 12, 2017)

Azimuth


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## erin0012 (Dec 23, 2013)

Whalen Alloy (as brass is an alloy of copper and zinc, plus, "The Alloy" sounds tough  ) 

Whalen Kratos (greek god of strength, might and power)


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The exponent
The advocate
The proponent


----------



## TEMPEST (Oct 22, 2016)

Adamant
Ultimatum
X-realm


----------



## vault13 (Jan 12, 2017)

Sextant


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Hooker Contender, or Heavy Contender


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

The cure


----------



## TEMPEST (Oct 22, 2016)

Whalen exacting


----------



## zamolxes (Mar 6, 2009)

Whabrahoo


----------



## vault13 (Jan 12, 2017)

Pyrite hook


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Clean break


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The core


----------



## Bryan.d (Jan 3, 2015)

Cu3Zn2 (2 finger/3 finger)

The Solution (2finger/3 finger)

The Ringer (2 finger/ 3 finger)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myang1989 (Dec 11, 2016)

Name entry: Onna Hooker Duo/Trio

Whalens "Onna" Hooker Duo/Trio...

Kind of like "Whalin' on a hooker..."


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

The misfit
the emotion
the APD (arrow positioning device)lol


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you again for all your suggestion on here and the emails that have been sent. We are getting closer to our decision. There is still time to submit your names. Emails can be sent to me at..... [email protected]


----------



## Davidy0426 (Jul 8, 2016)

The Sassy Brassy


----------



## Cknoble (Dec 10, 2016)

The Companion or Companion


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Golden gambler 
Golden gazelle 
Golden gimmy 
Golden goto 
Goto
Golden gram
Brass babe
Brass bandit
Brass barb
Brass baron
Brass belle


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Brass bimbo 
Brass bliss
Golden ace
Brass boss 
Brass boy

BRASSO

Brax 
Brass bronco
Bronk


----------



## 5shifter (Feb 2, 2011)

Hall Pass
Gatekeeper
Ticket to Fame
Special Forces
Outlaw
Fugitive
Desperado


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Astro
Glove
Mobster
Spin
Atom
Bank
Safety
Insignia
Falutant 
Sensai


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Simplicity
Simplex
Ether
Surreal
Treat
Flame
Inferno
G.o.a.t.


----------



## Narf (Nov 2, 2009)

Narf said:


> Whalens Heifer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Whalens Trumpet 
Whalens trombone 
Whalens French horn (it actually looks like one) 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan.d (Jan 3, 2015)

Busta 2/3finger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you to all of you for your support! This is the list of the top names so far. 
Which name should we use now that it is narrowed down? FYI: I will keep these suggested names for future releases!

1. Check Mate 
2. Brass Monkey 
3. Game Changer 
4. Center Punch 
5. Brass Tack Driver 
6. Clean Break 
7. Sassy Brassy	
8. Super Shooter


----------



## 300remum (Mar 27, 2010)

i like center punch and clean break best


----------



## gamesticker (May 16, 2009)

Check mate


----------



## tommygoodtimes (Aug 28, 2016)

Sassy Brassy

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

3&6


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Brass monkey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherStrother (Dec 11, 2010)

The BrassMonkey!!!!!


----------



## Michshooter (Feb 21, 2016)

Check mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinaceier (Jan 26, 2016)

300remum said:


> i like center punch and clean break best


I agree


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

Clean Break

for SURE..

Kyle


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you to all of you that have submitted a name for our Free Brass Release contest. This final name has had an overwhelming request. The name will be *“Brass Monkey”*

I had talked to some supporting shooters in regards to a new name for our New Brass Release before my idea of having a contest on Archery Talk and my Face Book page. Terry Helmold suggested the “Brass Monkey” name before the contest was started.

I will give another Free Brass Release to the first person that suggested the same name in our contest. “Brass Monkey” was submitted on 1-21-2017 in *Post #14 by iceman at 12:39 pm* on Archery Talk. Iceman is the first person in the contest to submit the final name. Iceman you also will be receiving a New “Brass Monkey” Release once they are available. 

I informed the machine shop today *“Brass Monkey”* is the final name. They are getting closer to completion on our New “Brass Monkey” Release. 

Once they are available I will announce here, our Face Book page, and our Web Site. 

Thank You again for all your support!







MADE IN USA


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

iceman14 said:


> Brass monkey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats pal


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

muskykris said:


> Congrats pal


Thanks man! I've never tried anything like this, I'm pretty excited to sling some arrows not gonna lie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

And thanks Hooker Man!! I'll be calling you tomorrow on the way to Vegas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawless88 (Jan 31, 2017)

Grats ice!! Love the name


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes we are getting closer to the finished *"Brass Monkey"* Release. The picture is a sneak peak of our lettering on the release! What are your thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## thebulwark (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks good. Cant wait to try one out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Happy days for our New *“Brass Monkey”* release. My goal is to have our New “Brass Monkey” Releases available by 6:00 PM Monday - Presidents Day on our Web Site. 

I took a few quick pictures so all of you can see what all the talk is about. The beauty of our brass release is like a fine piece of beautiful jewelry. Until you see one in person you may have a hard time imagining how beautiful our New *“Brass Monkey”* release really looks. Some have said a release can’t look beautiful…..WELL… they may have to change their thoughts. We know they do!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

That looks awesome.

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, these look fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

I am swinging from limb to limb! The *"BRASS MONKEY"* is now available to purchase on our web site. I have crunched the numbers as tight as possible. I wish it could be less but.... the 2 Finger is $150.00 and the 3 Finger is $165.00 The wrist strap option is still available for each release. Thank you to all of you! Your support has been overwhelming. Please visit our web site at www.whalenshookerrelease.com 

Again Congratulations to Terry Helmold from Michigan and the Iceman from Montana with the winning name! The *"Brass Monkey" *


----------



## circleburner12 (Mar 13, 2015)

looks good


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Congrats Terry & Iceman!!!


----------



## bahne (Sep 18, 2014)

This is awesome!


----------



## Ritchcha (Mar 14, 2017)

Whalens Lethal Brass


----------



## bowjdg (Mar 14, 2017)

The Brass Hook 2 or 3 finger


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Sep 11, 2009)

Pretty woman 2 and pretty woman 3.

I'll take one of each and pay for em! Lol


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Sep 11, 2009)

Shoulda read before commenting. Brass monkey it is


----------

